# Stir-fry Si Gua (Luffa) & Prawns



## Kaixin (May 16, 2008)

*Ingredients*: 1 Large Si Gua, ½ kg of prawns.

*Seasoning:* 2 pieces of ginger, 1 tablespoon of oil, a little salt (to taste).

*Preparation:* peel off the Si Gua skin and slice down the centre to halve. Then slice each of the halves down the centre. Chop the strips into 2cm lengths (approx). Clean and wash the prawns.

*Cooking:* heat the wok, put oil in, put ginger in, stir-fry until the ginger gives off aroma, put the prawns in, stir-fry for around five minutes. Put the salt in to taste. Remove the prawns and put on a plate. Put more oil intp the wok, put Si Gua in, stir-fry for around 4 minutes, put salt in to taste. Put the prawns back into the wok, stir-fry 2 minutes. Take out and put in the serving dish. Well done. Now can eat. Hao chi.


----------



## Finmar001 (May 19, 2008)

Have you ever tried prawns Provencale


----------



## Kaixin (May 24, 2008)

xie xie (thank you), Dave Hutchins, my best wishes for you also. 

Finmar001 - I just bought a kilo of prawns yesterday - from a new source of inexpensive and good prawns - so I would like to see your recipe for prawns provencale, thank you

Xiaosui


----------



## Finmar001 (May 25, 2008)

Kaixin said:


> xie xie (thank you), Dave Hutchins, my best wishes for you also.
> 
> Finmar001 - I just bought a kilo of prawns yesterday - from a new source of inexpensive and good prawns - so I would like to see your recipe for prawns provencale, thank you
> 
> Xiaosui


 
I have a blog called Cooking-Healthy.
I have put the recipe.

The link is:

Cooking Healthy: Prawns provencale


----------



## Kaixin (May 25, 2008)

xie xie (pronounced, share share)

Xiaosui


----------

